

HTML only needs two verbs; throw away the REST - bslatkin
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2013/08/throw-away-the-rest.html

======
lucaspiller
If we want to get rid of them, why not just stick with one? Before REST came
along people were doing just fine using only POST for their APIs....

 _cough_
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOAP](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOAP) _cough_

~~~
zaphar
You are completely missing the point.

He's not saying that there should _only_ ever be two methods for http.

He's saying that rest media types should be free to specify their own verbs
for interacting with them. HTTP 2.0 doesn't _need_ to specify the full set of
verbs because REST allows implementers to define their own.

HTML defines two methods for interacting with services that use it as a media
type: GET and POST.

Soap defines 1: POST. Both are restful.

Arguments about which one is easier to use have no bearing on whether it's
restful or not.

You can define other standards on top of REST using your own custom verbs but
those verbs do not need to be codified in http 2.0

